# Circuito Control Electroválvulas



## jadanglez (Ene 21, 2009)

_Tengo que realizar un proyecto para el control de una electroválvula, además quiero añadirle un sistema de alimentación ininterrumpida, había pensado en escoger una electroválvula de bajo consumo de enclavamiento y accionamiento por pulsos (no sé si alimentarla directamente en DC de la batería o generar una PWM), luego quería  añadirle una microestación de generación de energía (una microturbina de eje axial dentro del tubo, miniplaca solar fotovoltaica, mini molino de viento,...). Lo que tengo claro es que tengo que hacer un circuito acondicionador de señal pero el control por pulsos no se si usar un microcontrolador (PIC 16F84, Texas Instrument,..) o no sería necesario...bueno la verdad es que para complicarlo un poco debería utilizar un microcontrolador. Todo esto irá en un nodo de sensores (caudal de agua, pluviómetro,...) conectado inalámbricamente por medio de un Mote que recibirá las ordenes y enviará los datos recogidos por los sensores vía radio. (El mote ya está implementado)
Nesecito que alguien me eche una mano de por donde empezar  
Muchas Gracias y Un Saludo_


----------



## Martin Renato (Feb 6, 2009)

Contrui un probador de valvulas de Ralenti para autos Ford. estas son electrovalvulas controladas por Anchos de pulsos o`PWM y no por  DC porque se pueden quemar con DC. un metodo de controlarlas consiste en usar un multivibrador Biestable(Astable) para que controle el disparo de otro multivibrador Monoestable y asi obtener un pulso de duracion variable. El Metodo que yo utilize (Muy simple) fue usar un temporizador  555 en cofiguracion de frecuencia fija y ciclo variable.


----------



## jadanglez (Feb 6, 2009)

Muchas Gracias lo probaré a ver que tal va...


----------



## alejandro0 (Sep 16, 2009)

de casualida no tendranu circuito para probar valvulas de ralenti de dos pasos


----------

